# Airfic Spitfire Mk.IXc



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

There's a video on youtube that I won't post here out of respect for our German members (they wouldn't be able to view it). It's of Hitler ranting and raving about how he wants an Airfix Spitfire and his officers told hom it was sold out everywhere. But at the same time, they were telling him that it was a terrible model and he'd be better off with a Mustang or something else. I wasn't very clear as to which Spitfire they were talking about but I do remember reference to the Mk.IXc

Questions: 
Are the Airfix Spitfires bad?
Is the Spitfire Mk.IXc somehow superior to other kits they've made or some step up over other Spitfires?
Is it really that rare and/or coveted that someone would make a 5 minute long video about it's rarity?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

and no, I'm not writing any aircraft fiction. It's a typo. Again, I wish we had the ability to edit the thread titles.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Airfix makes more than one Mk. IX C kit, so I don't know which you are referring to. 

One of their very first kits, going back to the 50s, is a poor 1/72 IX kit, which was sold until just a year or two back. It has been replaced by a new 1/72 IX C kit which is "okay". The kit kit has pretty good shape but little interior detail and crude trench-like paneling on the outside. 

A couple years ago, Airfix put out a "new" IX C in 1/48 that was based on their old 1970s vintage Mk. V. Now, the Mk. V kit is quite nice. It is a bit simple but the shape, especially in the lower wing "gull" area, is still one of the best Spitfires done in any scale by any brand. Sadly the new Mk. IX add on parts are not so well done and are crude in comparison. The shape of the new tail, spinner, prop, etc. are not so well done and the new detail is rough. It isn't a horrible kit but its disappointing. There should be some revews on Modeling Madness or Hyperscale.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

The Hitler rant is one over the new 1/72 Airfix Spitfire. The footage is from the excellent film Downfall with the subtitles dubbed over with the comedic Spitfire rant. The original dialogue (in German) is intact.

There is a whole mess of Hitler rants using that same footage from Downfall.

Max Bryant


----------



## ta152h (Sep 6, 2009)

*New Airfix 1:72 Spitfire 1X*

It's very good, as is the new 1:72 Spitfire 1a. Wait till you see the new 1:72 Airfix Swordfish, it's supposed to be stunning!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Swordfish was just announced. AFAIK they havent even started the tooling yet.


----------

